# White Wolf Custom Bows?



## Etter2 (Dec 16, 2010)

Anybody ever shot one?  Some of their color schemes are a bit "loud" to say the least, but their darker colors are some of the most beautiful bows I've ever seen.  Anybody ever known one?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 16, 2010)

Honestly speaking, they just don't do anything for me. Have read they are good bows; however, just not my style. Each to his own. lol


----------



## Night Wing (Dec 17, 2010)

There is a fellow over on Trad Rag site that goes by the name of "Bounty Hunter" that uses a White Wolf "Longhunter" model. He likes his so much he bought a White Wolf for his wife for a Christmas present.


----------



## Just BB (Dec 17, 2010)

Just looked at their website. Some of the colors are a bit bold for even if I were in touch with my feminine side! Some of the prices are good though, if and that's big one,the bows are good shooters. One of the longbows had a pretty strange design.


----------



## Etter2 (Dec 17, 2010)

Maybe it's just me.  I think this is one of the most beautiful bows I've ever seen.


----------



## redman17 (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm with you, that riser is gorgeous; but some of those blue and green bows are just waaaay to flashy


----------



## BkBigkid (Dec 17, 2010)

I am kinda Partial to this one, 
 Yep it's a Bear 
60# and 60" 













Shhh don't tell anyone that i got another Bow.


----------



## Etter2 (Dec 19, 2010)

That bear is gorgeous!


----------



## Rev.432 (Dec 19, 2010)

That Bear looks like my Bear Kodiak, beautiful bow, shoots well also.


----------



## Just BB (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh the camo patterns are looking good. It's just the bright colored ones that aren't very appealing to me but that's just me. All of my bows are for hunting and I prefer more of a natural appearance.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 20, 2010)

There is a 40# recurve, up for grabs, on TG right now.
$200tyd...it's a nice un.


----------

